# Ants!!!!!!!



## Tegan (Aug 31, 2007)

Dose anyone know how i can keep the ants out of my tortoise tables? There not fire ants or any thing i still don't want them in there climbing all over my torts and turtle.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

First don't leave food in the tort tables for long periods. You can use coffee grounds or oatmeal. They take the oatmeal back and they can not digest it so the belly explodes. The oatmeeal has to go around the outside of the table and people I have talked to put the coffee grounds inside the enclosures. You can also plant spearmint around your yard to keep ants away or bug eating plants would work to. Good Luck.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Bug eating plants are not good (poison) for Torts so please only plant them were Torts and Turtles can't get to them. 

Thanks for the spearmint idea. I didn't know spearmint would work and it grows so well here in So CA.


----------



## Tegan (Aug 31, 2007)

I have also heard that cinnamon works to keep ants away but didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if the torts would eat it or if they did would they get sick. It would be hard to plant enough mint to keep them away I live on lots of land in the woods. The tort table is currently on the 2nd floor deck. The coffee mixed with the dirt is worth a try.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah the bug eating plants can not be placed in the enclosures, just around the outside. I have not tried the spearmint, just heard from a rehabber that it works great.


----------



## dingogirl (Sep 6, 2007)

Sprinkle Andro around the outside of your enclosure.


----------

